# wifi access point - stuck on Obtaining IP Address



## weberjn (Dec 26, 2022)

Got myself a cheap wifi stick 
   rtwn0: <altek 802.11n WLAN Adapter, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 7> on usbus0

ifconfig wlan0 list caps
drivercaps=591c541<STA,FF,IBSS,HOSTAP,SHSLOT,SHPREAMBLE,MONITOR,WPA1,WPA2,WME>
cryptocaps=b<WEP,TKIP,AES_CCM>
htcaps=7002c<SHORTGI20>

Followed the handbook on setting an access point (33.3.6.3), wlan0 is up and looks good.

When I try to connect with an Android tablet, it can log in to the wlan, password is accepted, but then it's stuck at Obtaining IP Address.

I guess the handbook is missing a routing part there and I need a bridge.

For bhyve, already have bridge0 with tap0 and re0.

How would one configure a bridge with re0 and wlan0, too?

When I try to add re0 to a second bridge1 I get

ifconfig bridge1 addm re0
ifconfig: BRDGADD re0: Device busy

The FreeBSD box gets dhpc from a Fritz internet router.

(FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE-p3 GENERIC amd64)


----------



## covacat (Dec 26, 2022)

iirc you can't have an interface as a member to multiple bridges


----------



## weberjn (Dec 26, 2022)

So I simply add wlan0 to the existing bridge for bhyve?


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 26, 2022)

What about NAT? How are you handling that?


----------

